# Lingerie Product Photography



## jamesk (Dec 24, 2011)

Hello,

Sometime this week I'm going to be doing some shots of some lingerie, to be used as cut outs on a website, much like this:

http://www.lascivious.co.uk/collections/images/products/Josefine/large/josefine-bra-01.jpg

I'm wondering what the best way to light this will be, using the tools I have (which aren't great)...

My plan is to have the items on a mannequin (obviously), infront of a white sheet, a foot or so away from it.

I will light up the white sheet with my AF360FGZ (what's the best position for this? Pointing directly at the sheet, or place at the bottom point up?)

Here comes the "hacky" part. I have 2 330W builder lights, which I was going to use to cross light the mannequin from 45 degrees either side. I also have a gel on the strobe.

Should I be trying to soften these lights at all, or would it be better to have a hard/sharp light?

Any tips or advice would be great, and bear in mind my limitations in my lighting setup!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GreatPhotoRace (Dec 24, 2011)

My first thought would be to light the background evenly. If you plan on removing the background from these, it might be easier to do so if you don't have to deal with harsh lighting.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 24, 2011)

I first thought was "THIS IS GREAT!". But then I read about the mannequin.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 24, 2011)

Is the lingerie white or black? 

Black is easier to keep black. You are even better off using a background that is one prominent color that's not in the lingerie-like a green screen. It doesn't have to be green as long as the color is not in the lingerie. White is the hardest to shoot.

How large is your mannequin? 

Working with your flash AND the builder lights is mixing different temperatures of light and that may be a headache for you. Unfortunately they are VERY hot so using gels to counteract that color isn't an option either. The gel on the strobe may work if you are using one that will make the color temp match. Hopefully. It's just another reason for me to switch to a color background. 

If your mannequin is a full, life sized mannequin I think I'd try creating a light tent by hanging a white sheet (preferably THIN cheap one) on each side of the mannequin and placing your lights behind it. That sheet will act as a diffuser or a giant soft box to help enlarge and soften your hot lights. Obviously you do not put them INCREDIBLY close-those suckers are a fire hazard. 

Take your time with it. Play. Play now with your mannequin and see what you get. If you get stumped post the images of your mannequin. People will be around. Might take a little bit cuz of the holiday so if you don't get answers today or tomorrow boost it up on Monday.


----------



## jamesk (Dec 24, 2011)

GreatPhotoRace said:


> My first thought would be to light the background evenly. If you plan on removing the background from these, it might be easier to do so if you don't have to deal with harsh lighting.



I'm not sure it'll make too much difference ultimately, as either way I'll need to cut the mannequin out. I suppose I don't even need to light the background at all...




unpopular said:


> I first thought was "THIS IS GREAT!". But then I read about the mannequin.



Haha! Not heard that one before... oh wait.


----------



## jamesk (Dec 24, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> Is the lingerie white or black?
> 
> Black is easier to keep black. You are even better off using a background that is one prominent color that's not in the lingerie-like a green screen. It doesn't have to be green as long as the color is not in the lingerie. White is the hardest to shoot.
> 
> ...



Top advice there. The lingerie is charcoal and ivory - typical!

The gel is on the strobe and should make the temperature match, however, I may decide not to light the background at all as it will ultimately be cut out. I'll have a play around and see what the results are like.

Thanks.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 24, 2011)

I am not sure you understand. I like it the way it is. I can see a whole series or campaign like this. I like the minimal quality, it's has a very graphic appeal. As an advertiser, I think it works excellent for brand recognition. I like how the cups (well... lacy things, anyway) make it look like eyes with big eye-lashes; there is a "playful" element there that I think works, perhaps even better than the overdone "sexy". The image as it is appears fresh to me.


----------



## jamesk (Dec 24, 2011)

unpopular said:


> I am not sure you understand. I like it the way it is. I can see a whole series or campaign like this. I like the minimal quality, it's has a very graphic appeal. As an advertiser, I think it works excellent for brand recognition. I like how the cups (well... lacy things, anyway) make it look like eyes with big eye-lashes; there is a "playful" element there that I think works, perhaps even better than the overdone "sexy". The image as it is appears fresh to me.



The above is not my photo.... it is however what I am intending to replicate!


----------



## unpopular (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh. I misunderstood your post ... a lot. But do you have rights to the image? If so, you should prob still cite your source...


----------



## jamesk (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't need rights to it as I'm not claiming that it is mine! I'm not using it for anything other than illustrative purposes. It belongs to Lascivious | The first and last word in directional lingerie.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 24, 2011)

well, that is debatable, especially when left uncited. but I still think it's against forum rules.

I don't necc. care, but Overread can be really mean and he has a ruler which he uses on disobedient forum members. 

I think you're supposed to just hyperlink to the image.


----------



## jamesk (Dec 24, 2011)

I'll change it to a link!


----------



## KmH (Dec 24, 2011)

unpopular said:


> Oh. I misunderstood your post ... a lot. But do you have rights to the image? If so, you should prob still cite your source...



From the US Copyright office : U.S. Copyright Office - Fair Use



> Acknowledging the source of the copyrighted material does not substitute for obtaining permission.



And yes, forum rules prohibit posting images we do not own the copyright to, or have permission from the copyright owner to post. Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum FAQ


----------



## Aragorncito (Dec 24, 2011)

Use a gradient background so you won't fatten your subject and use a lateral light in order to accentuate the texture of the lingere and fill some areas with a soften light to give the photograph volume and try not to do frontal shoots, Hope it helps.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 24, 2011)

KmH said:


> From the US Copyright office : U.S. Copyright Office - Fair Use




NO! NOT AGAIN!!!!


----------

